# The awesome size of Mass Effect 2



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Today I received my ordered copy of mass Effect 2 and have just finished loading it. It took so long to load that I started to wonder. But it is now successfully completed and I am staggered to find that the file size of it is 11703 Mb. 11.7 Gig. Unbelievable. Has to be the biggest game yet.
I have played it for about an hour and I have to say that there is a lot to learn.
This game could take over someone's life. Bloody hell!
For what I see initially, the graphics are fantastic.
I originally thought this was another Dues Ex 1, but we are in another century and league.
Embarking on a big gaming and learning task. Bye world.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well you may think Mass Effect 2 is the biggest but GTA 4 is around 14.9 gigs.

I'm slowly trying to beat Mass Effect 2 for a second time but I seem to be playing a lot of other games I love too so its hard to devout some time to one particular game for a while.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

15 Gig McNinja? Virtually unbelievable.
Do you think like I do that the virtual digital movies as an introduction at the start of the games now are too comprehensive and too long?
A gamer has to sit there for nearly 20 minutes whilst we watch a movie and all the time just want to get started into game play.
Games are so elaborate now and need such tuition that I know this is unavoidable, but I wanted to make the point.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well with some games its a lot of back story to cover, You can take oblivion for example. You can also take a game like left 4 Dead 1 & 2 where the tutorials are built into the main game and you can turn them off and on.

With a game like Mass Effect 2, it is geared to have a plot as big as the gameplay itself. The opening sequence in Mass Effect just blew away some vistas in my mind. I got goosebumps all over from seeing that. Games may be a bit elaborate but it all depends on your view point some people just seem to be able beat the learning curve quickly and play really well right away. For others, well especially in online play (I'm ne of them in some games) are doomed to be pawned for a long while.

Here's my screenshot.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Questions about that safe bypass access Ninja.
Is it necessary to do this before continuing on or can it be ignored? I've tried over and over to do what they want. 
Hope this massive game isn't one big puzzle to solve. All I want to do is have FPS fun not pass exams.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad I was able to add to this before I got an answer. The secret of cracking that safe was that you have to double click on each circuit. 
Downside is that this is easy, but the safe won't open anyway. How do I open it?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh the circuit mini games in ME 2? Well you just need to match the symbols. So look at what the circles are then find a matching one click on one then match it to the other one.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep mate did that and now can crack it no trouble, but as I said, the safes won't open anyway and I have just ignored them and moved on. 

A further observation having reached the next level in the game and now in the new spaceship Normandy, there sure are a lot of 'talking head' tutorials to sit and listen to. They are very long.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh the safes don't open it'll just give you money.

Yea there's quite a bit to do in that game. I just aim to find all the weapon upgrades personally.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Heat Sink said:


> All I want to do is have FPS fun not pass exams.
> 
> .....there sure are a lot of 'talking head' tutorials to sit and listen to.


Mass Effect 2 is a mixture of first person shooter and a role playing game (FPS/RPG) so, in order to immerse the player into the character's world, there needs to be lots of scene-setting and dialogue. 

Approach the game more as a movie or book, where you get to influence the direction of the story through your actions and decisions, rather than a plain FPS.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Age of Conan for the PC is like 28 gb, not including the expansion.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

And I remember Vanguards was around 24GB at launch as well. MMOs in particular are getting out of hand in terms of size haha.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't think MMO's are too big at all.They reflect the size of the world you play in so they should be enormous. Well if we start using Blu Ray DVD's are the next standard in PC gaming then games will be 25 gb for the single layer blurays and 50 gb for the dual layer blu ray games.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that once the secrets of this game are mastered it would be just terrific. But mastering it is the thing. It is so elaborate and massive. I will require dedication and staying power to see me through to the end.

That is good advice Koala. See it as a novel to read.

In fact I also see it as an enigma. I see it as a game for mature, knowledgeable and experienced gamers, but paradoxically the makers have deviated from this at times by stooping to the young teenage level in some scenes. 
I ask those that have played this to remember this scene [below] where Shepherd meets up with the dark skinned android and has a fire fight with robots.
Three robots came through that flaming door to be shot with their pistols for so long that I thought the game had jammed. [I mean that] It was too long and too unsophisticated for an advanced game such as this.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My WoW installation currently checks in at 18.6GB. I just hope that by the time PC games are released on Blu-Ray discs the drives will be a bit cheaper.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish I didn't have a 10GB download limit, this thread proves how small it really is...


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Great add on to the thread Redeye. Well thought up.
There's the thanks :wave:


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

It isn't east Saniya. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Heat Sink said:


> Great add on to the thread Redeye. Well thought up.
> There's the thanks :wave:


I hope that wasn't sarcasm lol, cause I was trying to point out how pointless download limits are thesedays.

But yh, Mass Effect 2 is huge like Mass Effect 1. The thing I like about this game is that they put effort into the smaller parts of the game and didn't just release it for money spinning e.g. Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

_It isn't east Saniya. Hope you enjoy it_ Hope Saniya knows that I meant 'easy'.
It isn't difficult to become word blind on here especially when the spelling is correct.

I never got into Mass Effect 1 Redeye. In fact it has been the big write ups in the gaming magazines that attracted me to number 2. I read PC Gamer.
I think that the technical displays in the star ship Normandy like the star map and stuff is hardly believable. We take all this stuff for granted now and accept that anything is possible in games.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Heat Sink said:


> anything is possible in games.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Bloody hell! I've tried every way I can think of to crack one of those computer code things with the coloured word lines. Nothing works. Not 'enter', 'Spacebar' or anything else.
How the hell does it work because I'm in danger of destroying some valuable equipment.
I'm on Horizon and just zapped those two blue beetle things and the six blue zombies.
Have to crack this stuff to proceed.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

> It isn't east Saniya. Hope you enjoy it Hope Saniya knows that I meant 'easy'.
> It isn't difficult to become word blind on here especially when the spelling is correct.



I think he meant for when you "thanked" him for the download limit post.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

I've come to a dead stop in my game.
Could someone help with how to crack the computer 'log on' puzzle please.
Can't work out how to change the selected area from the middle to the left or right lists.
Nothing works.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you post a screenshot of the puzzle? I've completed the game twice, but can't remember what the 'log on' puzzles looked like.


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

I just worked it out Koala thanks.
The correct read outs that you have to match are all on the centre list and there isn't a need to access the left and right lists on the computer. Also the 'log on' is activated by the space bar and not the mouse.
Moved on. Big game.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear so, I knew what you meant (the multicoloured code which you had to match).

You should really play Mass Effect 1 before 2 as 1 is awesome and it helps you understand the storyline...


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Well since I heard that the dames on board the Normandy were, happy to come down to my cabin for er, a chat and stuff I have checked them out. Someone needs to give me a few pointers on how to do this. I've tried walking around in my armor but that didn't work and there is no Socceroos footy jumper to put on.
How come you guys get all the chicks?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You have to continually speak to one of them (or more, depends on what you like *wink wink*) and after you complete the game, the opportunity will arise.

There is a bug in which you can take one back to the cabin and then go and reject them and go for another...


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Just as a matter of interest, does this work if you are a homosexual and chat up the guys?
Just a social exercise really but some of the readers will want to know.

I'm trying harder [excuse the expression] to do something about Miranda in each mission but now it seems like I have to wit until the end of the game to check my cabin.
Next time she turns rear on to the camera I'm taking a screenshot for the forum.

By the way, this game is the most 'screenshot compatible' game I've ever seen. You can take one whenever you want. Terrific.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rofl, that is a bit pervy


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

At the moment I'm on the planet Illium with Miranda to rescue her twin sister Oriana from the evil clutches of some lecher. 
I will do my duty to this forum by taking a couple of suitable screenshots of Oriana when I get to her. I'll throw in Miranda as well.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, you made me lol so thumbs up xD

Seriously though now, you stuck on anything or worked it all out?


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm getting through it Redeye.
Funny thing happened [or didn't happen] was the so called attack on the Normandy after a certain mission. Don't know where that mission went yet.
The player has to keep on track with this elaborate game.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You will see Heat Sink, you will see


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Bloody hell Red eye! After finally getting through that Omega 4 Relay and then successfully battling the Collectors on the ship and then getting to attack the Collector's base, I've now found that eight valves are to be opened on a time out sequence.
I've got to four each time, but eight? The opposition seems impossible. Is it possible?


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Like I said, don't give it a thought. A great game finally finished. Sure a lot longer than the MOHs and CODs out lately.
Incredible graphics at the end. Awesome in fact.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

I always hate finishing Bioware RPG's, because then they're finished. =( I'd prefer it if they just never ended. It just leaves me with a sense of emptiness once the story is all revealed and done with. I for one think they need to be longer (I know they can't just never end), but I'd love it if they were 3 - 5 times longer at least.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Lord Sirian said:


> I always hate finishing Bioware RPG's, because then they're finished. =( I'd prefer it if they just never ended. It just leaves me with a sense of emptiness once the story is all revealed and done with. I for one think they need to be longer (I know they can't just never end), but I'd love it if they were 3 - 5 times longer at least.


Yeah I just played Mass Effect for the first time(just played the main missions,I'm going back for the side missions and other things) and I finished it. It ended and I thought,"Wow. That's it? Time to buy Mass Effect 2!"


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

Some games are better when you learn their secrets. Like Far Cry 2, Crysis and Dues Ex 1.
It's really fun to deviate from the game and go round blowing stuff up when you know all about it.
Far Cry 2 I would have to say is the most non linear game I have ever played. Flight sims aside] You can go anywhere and do anything.

I agree with you that Mass Effect 2 isn't like that. I won't play it again right away.
But anyway, when you do get into ME2, make sure you follow the recommendation and do the side loyalty missions first. I had to go back and start nearly all over again.
I never played ME1, but it must be different if you can leave out the side games.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Heat Sink said:


> Some games are better when you learn their secrets. Like Far Cry 2, Crysis and Dues Ex 1.
> It's really fun to deviate from the game and go round blowing stuff up when you know all about it.
> Far Cry 2 I would have to say is the most non linear game I have ever played. Flight sims aside] You can go anywhere and do anything.
> 
> ...


Fantastic games are the ME series from a Fantastic Developer.

I am trying to think of another non-linear game which I believe is much more free, I think it is called Grand Theft Something :grin:

GTA IV is one of the most non-linear games in my eyes, I played so much of it but haven't even got near the 100% mark


----------



## Heat Sink (Jan 26, 2010)

In fact Redeye, I'd put Far Cry 2 at the top. See the new topic.


----------

